# .223 Varget Loads



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

What do find is the most accurate Varget load for .223 with a 55 grain cannelured boat-tail?

My AR seems to like 25 grains of Varget but i just wanna see what you guys like


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Using the same bullet as you I load 24grs of A-2230. It does a fair job.


----------

